# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам караоке DVD LG - 65грн

## GTO_C

Продам караоке DVD LG 65грн 

Вайбер\вотсап\моб: +380933797563
Моб: +380982280909

----------

